# Battlefield Bike Ride, 2019 - Updated!  Now even more image heavy!!



## tirediron (Jun 1, 2019)

Today marks the second day of BBR 19 (Battlefield Bike Ride,2019) which I've been lucky enough to be invited to cover. A group of 130 riders is cycling from just outside Dieppe along the coast of France and will arrive on Juno Beach, Normandy, on the 6th of June for the 75th anniversary of the Allied landings.  We're privileged this year to have Gunner Ret'd) Russel Kaye, one of the last surviving Canadians to land with the first wave on Juno Beach in 1944.  The ride will stop at a number of cemeteries and monuments along the way to pay their respects to those who made the ultimate sacrifice. 

1.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




9.


----------



## Jeff15 (Jun 2, 2019)

very nice shooting......


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 2, 2019)

As always great set. I d say it was a toss up for favorite between number 6, because of the intimacy with the rider and number 8.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 2, 2019)

Jeff15 said:


> very nice shooting......


Thank-you!



smoke665 said:


> As always great set. I d say it was a toss up for favorite between number 6, because of the intimacy with the rider and number 8.


Cheers... two of my personal favorites as well.  #8 wins out as that's the grave of her great uncle, which she'd never had the opportunity to visit before.


----------



## terri (Jun 4, 2019)

Terrific set, John!   I'm so happy the weather is cooperating with you, makes the job so much easier.   

Looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## tirediron (Jun 6, 2019)

Thanks Terri - more coming soon!


----------



## tirediron (Jun 7, 2019)

And........... we're done!  Despite some issues with security changes that weren't communicated to the team, all ~150 members walked on the sands of Juno Beach on the morning of 6 June.  It was the first time time in 75 years, almost to the hour, and within just a few hundred yards of where then 20 year old Gunner Russel Kaye of 12 Fld Regt, Royal Canadian Artillery came ashore that Mr. Kaye had been back. It was truly and honour and a privilege to be there with him as he stepped back on to the sand. 

1.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6.


----------



## zulu42 (Jun 7, 2019)

Great job. 
That's a powerful moment with the hero stepping on to the sand. Wow.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 8, 2019)

zulu42 said:


> Great job.
> That's a powerful moment with the hero stepping on to the sand. Wow.


Very much; in #4, taken just a few moments later, that's a retired Colonel of the Paras embracing him; you can't really see it here, but I can promise you, in the full res version you can see tears!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 8, 2019)

Just beautifully done John. Outstanding.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 8, 2019)

There was a surprising amount of remembrance and tribute here in the USA on the 75th anniversary of D-Day!


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 8, 2019)

Oh man these are great. I just kept scrolling back through them. I'd be hard pressed to pick a favorite, but the headstones reflected in the sunglasses, gets the nod for creativity.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 8, 2019)

"...the_ headstones reflected in the sunglasses._..."

*Very* strong image, for sure.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 9, 2019)

vintagesnaps said:


> Just beautifully done John. Outstanding.


Thank-you very much, Sharon! 



Derrel said:


> There was a surprising amount of remembrance and tribute here in the USA on the 75th anniversary of D-Day!


Lots who wanted to be part of it, but couldn't actually travel to Normandy (Probably a good thing too; it was NUTS over there!)?



smoke665 said:


> Oh man these are great. I just kept scrolling back through them. I'd be hard pressed to pick a favorite, but the headstones reflected in the sunglasses, gets the nod for creativity.


Thanks Smoke... I was rather pleased with that one myself!



Derrel said:


> "...the_ headstones reflected in the sunglasses._..."
> 
> *Very* strong image, for sure.


Thanks Derrel!  I really appreciate that!


----------



## terri (Jun 11, 2019)

Terrific set - great job, overall.   

It must have been one of the most rewarding photo shoots you've encountered.   It was a huge event for Western countries over the weekend.


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Jun 11, 2019)

Great images.  A powerful mix of quality cycling shots and evocative history.


----------

